# Free spinning feed knobs



## HMF (Nov 7, 2017)

From Chaski http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=382407#p382407

Post by *John Evans* » Thu Oct 05, 2017 7:52 pm
One of my pet peeves is the lack of free spinning handles/knobs on machine tools. Most European and Asian tools have free spinning handles,however rare on most smaller at least US stuff. Knee mill knee cranks are at the top of my list as hard on hands . The last few days my Clausing and SB Heavy 10 have been getting the free spinning mod.A few shoulder bolts of the correct size ,abit of drilling and tapping and presto nice free spinning handles.With a little care you can hold the handle in a 3 jaw chuck to drill and counter sink for the bolt . Just drill and tap the stub left from cutting off the knob and Done!
ATTACHMENTS

cut close and straight

how I held in chuck

find center of stub

drill

tap
www.chaski.com

Postby *bill jones* » Sat Oct 07, 2017 7:07 pm
-I did a slightly different version--making mine to where they were quick release pins that turn inside of bushings or 3/8" bore needle bearings installed into the handwheel.

-I happened to have the lever operated 3/8" quick release pins and some aluminum hex bar stock that fit my hands Ok---so that is what I used.

-I made several of the handwheels that have multiple holes----so I could quickly move the handles to the most convenient positions---especially when doing repetitious cuts.

-My shop is pretty small so those handles were always in the way and hurting my bones when I'd bang into'm----so that is the main reason I made'm quickchange---so I can take'm off and have them out of the walk way areas.

-I have 3 on my 10x54mill---two on my 14x40lathe---and 3 on my bench mill.

-I have a power up & down feed for the mill table so I don't have to deal with that long swinging arm.
ATTACHMENTS








Top

*Re: Free spinning feed knobs*
Postby *whateg0* » Mon Oct 09, 2017 2:06 am
I have always thought the same. Some PO of my 10EE had replaced the ball cranks on the crossfeed, compound, and tailstock with big, ugly, in-the-way handwheels. I decided to make new ball cranks and add spinning knobs. I tried them out first on the handwheel on the rotary table and a handle I use on the drill press for manual tapping. They look like normal handwheels, but have a 1/4" both through the middle. A shoulder bolt would be better, but this was easy and quick. I still need to make the one that is sized for the lathe, but for now the one I stole from the rotary table is working pretty well.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 9, 2017)

Boy! That's tacky looking!  Not on my machines.

I would rather make a nicer looking swivel looking handle out of a piece of aluminum or steel with a nice taper on it with rounded edges mounted with either a shoulder screw or socket head cap screw.


----------



## chips&more (Nov 9, 2017)

A handle on a machine could be just that, a handle. But not in my shop. In my shop the handles must turn true, have eye appealing symmetry and not plastic, to name a few. The machine handles in my shop are considered the jewelry on the machine and they must look it…Dave


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 9, 2017)

chips&more said:


> A handle on a machine could be just that, a handle. But not in my shop. In my shop the handles must turn true, have eye appealing symmetry and not plastic, to name a few. The machine handles in my shop are considered the jewelry on the machine and they must look it…Dave



BIG AMEN from me.

Handwheels and knobs is what gives character to a lathe.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 9, 2017)

Any change on the handles is an improvement . I like the quick change option and even the hex stock used but I'd like brass high polished and several coats of a clear hardened finish. To me brass accents machinery beyond its usefulness as wear surfaces . I bought a batch of stock shorts with brass rounds just right for handles.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 9, 2017)

I used to know a machine tool rebuilder that would send out all the handwheels, cranks, handles, All dials, etc to a local chrome plater.  They would come back so nice looking that it wasn't funny.  All the dials had all of the marks and numbers re-blacken to deep luster fine finish.  Always wanted to do that to my machines, just can't afford to do it now days.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 9, 2017)

In the first picture showing him using a hacksaw to cut off the handle.  I prefer to go in on the back side and drill into the hole the handle is pressed into.  And take a punch and drive it out.  That way, you save the handle for something else.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 9, 2017)

4gsr said:


> View attachment 246335
> 
> 
> Boy! That's tacky looking!  Not on my machines.
> ...



Haha, yep, I thought the same thing but didn't want to say anything when I first saw it. I'd rather just have a straight plain handle than that. Looks like steampunk or something but to each their own. Doesn't fit the look of a machine tool.

Revolving handles & the like IMO are one of those things where I would rather just keep it simple but nothing wrong with a little style. Easy to make but are also cheap to buy as well.

I went with something with nice rounded ends. Those common style contoured ones with the pointy ends really hurt when you bump into them!


----------



## Superburban (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm on the fence. My imported tools have them, but they have such a sloppy fit, I always think about adding a bushing, or even a bearing to them. But then after I'm done using the tool, I for get about the idea.

I broke the front one off, on my Rungfo mill, when moving. I have been looking some over the years at folding handles. I think thats the way I would go. When I'm doing fine work, I grab the outside of the dial anyway.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 9, 2017)

Superburban said:


> I'm on the fence. My imported tools have them, but they have such a sloppy fit, I always think about adding a bushing, or even a bearing to them. But then after I'm done using the tool, I for get about the idea.
> 
> I broke the front one off, on my Rungfo mill, when moving. I have been looking some over the years at folding handles. I think thats the way I would go. When I'm doing fine work, I grab the outside of the dial anyway.



I hear ya, my RF-45 style mill/drill had phenolic handwheels. I hated those things, they chip & crack really easy. The revolving handles were very sloppy as well. I replaced then with chrome plated cast iron wheels & revolving handles. Gave a whole new look & feel to the mill.

They do make folding revolving handles. Not sure who sells them but shouldn't  be hard to find. I've seen them online & on ebay.


----------

